# Stealth Vaping Clothing!!!



## Hein510 (28/3/14)

I've been stealth vaping inside the CTICC in cape town thanx to my shirt I'm wearing! Its one of those tactical shirts we security opperatives wear but I think any shirt with a built in pen holder will work with an ego style battery.... As thin as possible ego batteries!
Attached is pics of my iTaste VV V3 with the iClear 16 sticking out a little! Also the button pressed while in the pen pocket!

Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hein510 (28/3/14)

Looks like Tapatalk don't wanna upload my pics

Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk


----------



## johan (28/3/14)

Seems you are so stealth your camera don't even see you

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Hein510 (28/3/14)

Hahahahaha! Seems like it! Seems the signal here sucks! Still trying! Let's try the other phone!

Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hein510 (28/3/14)

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hein510 (28/3/14)

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hein510 (28/3/14)

at last! @myblackberry Y U SUXO MUCH!!

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## johan (28/3/14)

Roger that.


----------



## Andre (29/3/14)

Way to go, @Hein510


----------



## Reinhardt (28/5/14)

@Smokyg Vaping in the office all stealth like

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## johan (28/5/14)

Reinhardt said:


> @Smokyg Vaping in the office all stealth like




Monitor definitely overheating!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Smokyg (28/5/14)

Hahaha! Our office is always hot boxed!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Die Kriek (28/5/14)

That Apple must have a nic addiction by now!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Reinhardt (28/5/14)

Die Kriek said:


> That Apple must have a nic addiction by now!


And that's why it has a bite out of it

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------

